# Thyroid med/symptoms & stomach acid/digestive enzymes



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Curious if anyone has any experience with this...

I have had stomach problems for the last 2 months. Ended up with endoscopy, colonoscopy, ultra sound, and a bunch of blood stool tests. Nothing. So the doc switched me back to levothyroxine (I had switched to Armour and then all these problems started). He also started me on Nexium.

Since then, I have felt a bit better, but bad after taking nexium each day. Then the stomach stuff came back.

Another doc I saw suggested that I had low stomach acid, not high, and nexium was making it worse. I have stopped nexium and started taking digestive enzymes that also contain betaine HCL. My stomach has not felt this good in months. It's like night and day.

However, my thyroid symptoms seem to have come back over the last few days since stopping nexium. Hair falling out again, all the muscle aches are back, thyroid even feels very full and slightly tender. Feel exhausted. Voice has become deeper and hoarse.

Why would this be? Shouldn't my stomach/intestines be processing things better now? Shouldn't I be getting more thyroid med theoretically? My other meds seem to be more powerful/working faster.

I also started working on adrenal issues this past week. I am taking rhodiola and IsoCort (had low, out of range saliva cortisol readings).

Overall I feel so much better than I did when taking Nexium and a heck of a lot better than when on Armour. But the thyroid symptoms are creeping back up. At least these symptoms are "familiar" and I dont' have to try to figure out what is wrong.

Is it possible that the two are not related and I just need more meds anyway?

Background: was Dxed hypothyroid/hashimotos in May with TSH @ 15.4 (.4-4.0) and FT4 .8 (.7-1.9) and TPO 869 (0-9). .5 mcg Levo brought my TSH to 6.8 and FT4 to 1.0. Then went to Armour and all hell broke lose. I am on .75 mcg levo now and will have my 6 week blood test next week.

Any help is MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi there!

How long after you take your thyroid replacement are you taking the enzymes, etc.?

I have stomach issues and so I make sure I at least wait four hours before I take anything that can alter my stomach acid to make sure that the acid breaks down my Synthroid.

Patti


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had TT five weeks ago yesterday and approximately 2 weeks ago I started having the worst burning sensation in my stomach and esophagus. Some nights I couldn't rest it hurt so much. I was taking liquid Ultimate Strength Mylanta but almost felt like the Mylanta was making the burning worse.

I found a product called Sustenex Daily Probiotic by Schiff AND started eating Chobani Greek Yogurt as my last meal of the day. Within 24 hours my stomach felt miraculously better - I'm not particularly conscious of any burning at all today.

Chobani Greek Yogurt contains five live active cultures AND I think it is absolutely delicious! Sustenex says it contains 10 times more live cells than yogurt.

I feel like my digestion has been sorely abused recently with all the Tums. So far I'm honestly thinking this is going to be the answer for me. I've been invited to a Mexican restaurant for lunch today!! I've already promised myself to behave!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I had TT five weeks ago yesterday and approximately 2 weeks ago I started having the worst burning sensation in my stomach and esophagus. Some nights I couldn't rest it hurt so much. I was taking liquid Ultimate Strength Mylanta but almost felt like the Mylanta was making the burning worse.
> 
> I found a product called Sustenex Daily Probiotic by Schiff AND started eating Chobani Greek Yogurt as my last meal of the day. Within 24 hours my stomach felt miraculously better - I'm not particularly conscious of any burning at all today.
> 
> ...


Good!!! You are one smart cookie!! Restore that intestinal flora. You will be good to go.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I take my thryoid med at 5:15am, eat around 6:00am-6:20 am (I have to get to work but also not be exhausted by getting up too early, so this is the best I can do). I take the digestive enzyme/HCl around 6:20 or 6:30, and with every meal.

I can't eat dairy (allergic to casein/whey) but I do take probiotics as well.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You should wait two hours after you take your Synthroid before you eat anything or ingest any type of medications. It takes a good two hours for your thyroid replacement to break down and get into your system. This could explain some of your issues. I take mine at 5:30 a.m. and eat my breakfast at 7:30 a.m. to 7:45 a.m. And to ensure that my thryoid med is in my system, I don't take my stomach meds until 9:30 a.m.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> You should wait two hours after you take your Synthroid before you eat anything or ingest any type of medications. It takes a good two hours for your thyroid replacement to break down and get into your system. This could explain some of your issues. I take mine at 5:30 a.m. and eat my breakfast at 7:30 a.m. to 7:45 a.m. And to ensure that my thryoid med is in my system, I don't take my stomach meds until 9:30 a.m.


I know this, but it is just not possible. I am a teacher, and school starts at 7:10am, and it takes more almost 40 minutes to drive to work. The roads are horrible and curvy, so there is no way I could eat while driving. And I don't sleep well ever, so I get up as late as possible, 5:15, and eat around 6:00. It's just not possible to get up any earlier or eat at school (I have students in my room from 7:20 to 1:00, can't eat except for a few mins at lunch). And if I don't take the enzymes/HCl I have horrible stomach problems that become debilitating.

i'm just not sure of any other way of getting around it. My mornings are so jam packed that I can't squeeze any more time into them. But I need to take both meds or I will be messed up in many different ways.

I eat "lunch" at 10:30 (wicked early, but that is the time my school tells me I have to eat). Maybe I should take my meds right at the end of the school day, 2pm? Between "lunch" and dinner at 5:30? That way I could take all of my vitamins, etc., in the AM and not have to worry about taking them too close to my thyroid meds.

I can't take the thyroid at night as it makes my stomach feel all wonky and I have to take other supplements/sleep help at night as well.

ARGH this is so frustrating!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> You should wait two hours after you take your Synthroid before you eat anything or ingest any type of medications. It takes a good two hours for your thyroid replacement to break down and get into your system. This could explain some of your issues. I take mine at 5:30 a.m. and eat my breakfast at 7:30 a.m. to 7:45 a.m. And to ensure that my thryoid med is in my system, I don't take my stomach meds until 9:30 a.m.


I was told one hour. I hope I'm not taking my Synthroid wrong. I put it on my nightstand at night and take it at 6:00 A.M., then eat around 7:00 A.M.

I'm glad you mentioned this - I've got to check.

My sister-in-law takes her Synthroid at night.

Sunday morning is my biggest problem. I have to get up around 5:00 A.M. to get to church early and there's no way to schedule my Synthroid and have time to eat - so I pretty much end-up with nothing to eat until around noon.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

It seems that stomach acid plays a huge role in absorption of thryoid meds although I think like you said the logic goes the other way than what you are experiencing. Studies have been done that show that those on acid reducing medication generally need more thyroid medication. So you could say from that low acid=poorer absorption.

But regardless, your body and schedule are what they are and you need to have your medication adjusted to match your response. I would get your stomach happy with what ever you need, get on the medication schedule and eating schedule that works for you and let everything level out for a few weeks and then get some blood work and get your levo titrated upward until you feel well again. As long as you consistently do what you do, your response should be fairly consistent and you should be able to find the good level of medication for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I know this, but it is just not possible. I am a teacher, and school starts at 7:10am, and it takes more almost 40 minutes to drive to work. The roads are horrible and curvy, so there is no way I could eat while driving. And I don't sleep well ever, so I get up as late as possible, 5:15, and eat around 6:00. It's just not possible to get up any earlier or eat at school (I have students in my room from 7:20 to 1:00, can't eat except for a few mins at lunch). And if I don't take the enzymes/HCl I have horrible stomach problems that become debilitating.
> 
> i'm just not sure of any other way of getting around it. My mornings are so jam packed that I can't squeeze any more time into them. But I need to take both meds or I will be messed up in many different ways.
> 
> ...


Constistency is key. Do what you do. Your thyroxine is titrated accordingly.


----------

